# Not certain on species



## Chrisntraining (Mar 1, 2019)

hey boys am I right or wrong but isn’t this chestnut


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 1, 2019)

cedar?


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2019)

Chris, I have locked this thread down for now. Please take a minute to read our rules and look around, familiarize yourself with our site. Make a proper Introductory post telling us a bit about yourself and what you do. Thanks, Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2019)

@Tony, since Chris has done an intro, I've unlocked the thread

@Chrisntraining since you said in your intro you don't like people who beat around the bush, you'll probably like me a lot 

There is not a snowballs chance in hell that this is chestnut. The rays make that blatantly obvious, and they also make it clear that it is white oak.

Take a look at chestnut:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/chestnut.htm

vs white oak:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/oak, white.htm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2019)

phinds said:


> @Tony, since Chris has done an intro, I've unlocked the thread
> 
> @Chrisntraining since you said in your intro you don't like people who beat around the bush, you'll probably like me a lot
> 
> ...



Now when I said 'white oak' in the PM, I just was going with family. However, I agree _Q. alba_ has a really good possibility.


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Now when I said 'white oak' in the PM, I just was going with family. However, I agree _Q. alba_ has a really good possibility.


Ah, you optimist. I think even Hoadley has said that you can't tell any species in one type of oak (red / white / live) from any other of the same type. I've never seen any way to do it. What leads you to Q. alba?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2019)

phinds said:


> Ah, you optimist. I think even Hoadley has said that you can't tell any species in one type of oak (red / white / live) from any other of the same type. I've never seen any way to do it. What leads you to Q. alba?



Nothing. Thought you implied Q. alba. I was confirming a good chance. Being the poster is listed as Kentucky, the woods of the state contain alba. The endgrain colors also match well with alba versus 'Chestnut oak'. But Kentucky also has shingle, burr and chinkapin oak, if memory serves correct. So yes, multiple choices in the white oak group...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2019)

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> cedar?


Mark, there is not a cedar in existence that has those strong rays.


----------

